# Yorkie vs Havanese and puppy vs adult



## wyomingmom (Aug 28, 2013)

To start off, I have 5 young daughters and a big dog.

I have had my heart set on a Havanese female puppy, but I recently found an almost 2 year old, 8lb yorkie. The yorkie has been raised in a home where the woman runs a daycare for young children (and breeds yorkies). She has also been around the same breed of big dog I have. From what this lady says, the dog seems a perfect fit for my family, loving, fun, nonhyper, little barking. Also, the yorkie is a great price, and less expensive than the Havanese puppy. BUT, I do still have an attachment to Havanese.

Anyone know both breeds and have input? Also, any input on getting an 8 week puppy vs a 2 year old dog?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have any specific answers to your questions, but have you met the yorkie yet? I think having the whole family, including the dog, meet the yorkie would be ideal before making any decisions. However, with 5 young daughters, once they see her, they might just fall for the cute factor and that might make it nearly impossible to say no at that point. Do yorkies need to be health tested the way Havanese do? Has that been done? I've never had a yorkie but wanted one my whole life. That being said, when the time came, I researched, got a Havanese and never regretted it for a second.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Yorkie does sound like a perfect fit for your family.You have a lot going on with 5 children. A Puppy of any breed is very time consuming. The Yorkie is used to a busy environment and I really feel a Hananese puppy may not get off to the right start. My Two get a bit roughed up sometimes playing with larger dogs.( Even a heavy paw on the back can be a scare for a puppy) It would depend on what temperment your other dog has.Also if you're working and how old your kids are. I too love Havanese and am glad you are reaching out for advice.


----------



## CocoChabot (Jul 29, 2013)

I have both a Yorkie 10 years old and 3 pounds and a 4month old Havanese. I have to say Yorkies (mine and most I have been around) are very nervous dogs. She is afraid of everything. My Havanese is a much easier, social, and calm puppy than my Yorkie was at her age. I prefer the personality of Havanese to Yorkies hands down. Yorkies are pretty much impossible to housebreak. You can research that on the internet if you want to find help on that one. I love my Yorkie but, Havanese are a better dog for me. Meet the Yorkie without the daughters for sure.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

We have our son's 2 Yorkies over every time they go on vacation. The Yorkies and our 2 Havanese have known each other since they were puppies and are all 3 years old now. We have had no issues with the Yorkies or our dogs going in the house. They all use the dog door and we keep extra collars for the door for the Yorkies when they come over. It gets a little tight in the queen size bed with all four. The Yorkies are very friendly and were socialized well from the beginning, so they are not shy with strangers.


----------

